

Ask HN: How to hire iOS developers? - eof

I am looking for a firm or individual that can rapidly produce simple apps for consuming content.<p>We are primarily a content company with a small tech side that maintains the website (a main revenue stream) and produces custom content platforms for partners.<p>There is a large demand for partners to provide co-branded applications with our content (images and text).  We don't have the resources or talent to do it in house.<p>I need to find and vet the outside help for this, but I don't really have any knowledge on the subject.<p>A couple quick google searches didn't yield me a database of developers/firms looking for work; and I'd really like to stay away from generic resume sites.<p>It's probably worth noting most of these applications will be <i>very</i> simple: collecting user-entered data, displaying lists of content, and displaying that content.
======
farout
I am one: have over 27apps in app store: my own are listed on
<http://BestWhich.com> and iTunes see TipEasy

ping me if interested: infoatBestWhich.com

